# Does being near the beach damage camera lens?



## Alter_Ego (Feb 16, 2010)

I heard that being near the beach can damage the camera lens? Apparently salt in the air can get inside or something. Is it true?


----------



## srinaldo86 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm going to go with yes. 

Be very careful with cleaning your lens as well.


----------



## Charles89 (Feb 16, 2010)

Im not a pro on this subject, but I think its a little paranoid to think that way. Id be more scared of the sand than the ''salt in the air''.

Just my 2 cents !


----------



## srinaldo86 (Feb 16, 2010)

There is a reason you never buy a used car from a northern state, or from a sea side area.
Granted cars take a lot more abuse from the elements however a camera and lens would too. Every time you go to switch lenses on a windy day you run a risk of salt/sand blowing into your camera.
I know I wouldn't trust a humid day in eastern North Carolina with my camera, you can taste the salt in the air.


----------



## TiaS (Feb 16, 2010)

> Im not a pro on this subject, but I think its a little paranoid to think that way.


 
I tend to agree. I live on the coast and so every  photo I take that is not indoors is in some degree of salty air. Often I can smell the salt in the air, it is so thick. I think that saying that salt in the air wrecks lenses would somewhat like saying that buying an SLR is a waste of money if you live on the coast unless you are only going to shoot indoor photos.


----------



## tresguey (Feb 16, 2010)

I would understand the concern about getting salty air in your lens. But I was under the assumption that lenses were vacuum sealed. And if this is the case I would not worry. But then again I am far from being an expert.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 16, 2010)

but arent most decent cameras weatherproofed? i assumed this would prevent salt spray etc from getting in and damaging the electronics (obviously changing lenses is a different story). and since most decent slr's are made non corrosive metals (magnesium for my canon 30d) and not steel like most cars thats not really a fair comparison. 

I shoot frequently on the coast in hi wind and dont worry about minor salt spray or humidity but havent had the camera long enough to see any negative effects. Am i doomed?!


----------



## myfotoguy (Feb 16, 2010)

It depends on a number of factors such as wind that day, how much moisture is in the air, is it a zoom lens that expands, are you changing lenses (I wouldn't change mine). A general guide I would follow:

- If you are using a zoom lens that expands I would wrap a plastic bag around your equipment if it were a windy day. The last thing you want is some sand landing on the barrel then ending up inside the camera. Or use a fixed focal length lense. AS your using it, watch for anything that might have landed on the barrel before zoomingin and out. Generally keep it off the ground, and sand probably isn't "flying around" unless it's really windy or getting kicked up. Most often you probably don't need a bag if your careful and not laying your camera down near the sand.

- If sand does attach to the camera or lens, and if it sticks from the moisture, wait until it dries and gently blow it off with a blower (DON't wipe it off the front of the lens).

- If you have a good quality clear protection filter (multi-coated) this is a good situation to use it.

I wouldn't stay away, but just be aware of the elmements (sand) and be mindful and careful. Then use care when cleaning after being on the beach.


----------



## Plato (Feb 16, 2010)

Charles89 said:


> Im not a pro on this subject, but I think its a little paranoid to think that way. Id be more scared of the sand than the ''salt in the air''.
> 
> Just my 2 cents !



Having lived most of my 67 years within thirty miles of one ocean or the other, I've got to say that, while sand is certainly not good, the major issue is salt in the air.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Feb 16, 2010)

I guess it depends where you are... The coast of NC is notorious for humidity, wind, and sticky salt/sand.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Feb 16, 2010)

Well im in Samoa (Tiny island in the south pacific ocean) for most of this year and its very humid and im pretty much surrounded by gorgeous beaches which i hope to photograph. 

Ive ordered a rebel xs as my first dslr since ive read so many things on here and on the web saying its a good way to start. Just dont want to damage it so ill just be extra careful while photographing the beach and make sure i follow the advise ive read here.


----------



## icassell (Feb 16, 2010)

Einstein said:


> but arent most decent cameras weatherproofed? ?!



NO NO NO!

Although I shoot with abandon near the beach and don't worry about that, the answer to this question is NO.  In Canon, it isn't until you get to the 7D level that you see significant weatherproofing.  I don't know about Nikon.


----------

